# Chateada



## Cristina Fernandez

Como faço para dizer em espanhol esta frase: "Fiquei chateada com o que aconteceu ontem."
Grata pela ajuda.

Cristina


----------



## Adoradora

Cristina Fernandez said:


> Como faço para dizer em espanhol esta frase: "Fiquei chateada com o que aconteceu ontem."
> Grata pela ajuda.
> 
> Cristina


 
Numa tradução mais literal seria: "Quedé enojada con lo que sucedió ayer". Mas é mais normal uma expressão como: "Estoy enojada por lo que pasó ayer"


----------



## ?e©am

A frase esta otima, mas eu utilisaria MOLESTA (no sentido de contrariada... e isso?)


----------



## Cristina Fernandez

Na verdade fiquei chateada com o que aconteceu, com o que eu ouvi. Não triste porque seria mais forte, apenas chateada.

Creio que não contrariada. Na verdade fiquei chateada com o que ouvi, com o que aconteceu. Triste não seria o caso, porque seria mais sério, apenas chateada, incomodada.


----------



## Adoradora

Então, eu aceitaria a proposta de "molesta"... mas vou pensar mais possibilidades


----------



## Dianette

También podrías decir: 

"No me gustó lo que pasó"


----------



## ceballos

e "fastidiada"?


----------



## Cristina Fernandez

Não...no sentindo de não ter gostado de algo mesmo.


----------



## falces

Cristina Fernandez said:


> Como faço para dizer em espanhol esta frase: "Fiquei chateada com o que aconteceu ontem."
> Grata pela ajuda.
> 
> Cristina



hola,esta frase viene a decir "estaba enfadada con lo que pasó ayer" chateada y zangada viene a ser lo mismo,enfadada


----------



## Cristina Fernandez

Sim...isto me parece mais acertado Falces.
Muito obrigada à todos pela ajuda e espero encontrá-los por aqui outras vezes.

Cristina


----------



## Tomby

Mais outras opções: 
"Me enfadé por lo ocurrido ayer", "Estoy enfadada por lo que pasó ayer", Estoy jodida por..." (vulgar), etc. 
Cumprimentos!


----------



## Cristina Fernandez

Gracias Tombatossals!


----------



## Tomby

Sim, é como você diz.
Veja o novo link.
Cumprimentos!


----------



## Outsider

¿Qué tal «*Me molestó* lo que sucedió ayer»?


----------



## Tagarela

Hola,

_Aburrida_ não é possível?

Hasta pronto.:


----------



## olivinha

Tagarela said:


> Hola,
> 
> _Aburrida_ não é possível?
> 
> Hasta pronto.:


Acho que não, Tagarela, porque o sentido não é de _entediada_, mas de _incomodada _como explica Cristina no post 4.


----------

